# Knick Notes (NYK vs DET),,,



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Same deal as last time; I'm just going to mention a couple things that caught my eye about this game.

1.) I believe this game helped to highlight just how ineffective our PG play is for our team. Chris Duhon and Nate Robinson are completely useless, inept and are every other negative adjective I can't think of at the moment. This was no more true with 27.2 seconds left in the game and down by 3. Rather than milk the clock and run our offense, Nate darts aimlessly and recklessly early down the lane to jack out a ridiculous jump shot. Needless to say, this was a key possession in the game and one that likely would have turned the tide of the game. Had we taken the 3, when we were suppose to have taken it, it would have forced one of the worst offensive teams in the league to run a play in just 3 seconds for the win; which they obviously wouldn't get. What may be even worse about this loss is that Gallo didn't even touch the ball during that entire possession. Which brings me to my next point...

2.) For the life of me, can anyone explain why one of the best shooters, if not the best shooter in the league doesn't even touch the ball for HUGE stretches during the most critical minutes of the game? What bothers me even more is the fact that not only is Gallo our most potent offensive weapon but the guy has shown to be quite capable of hitting shots in the clutch when given the opportunity; evident even in this game when he put us within 3. D'Antoni needs to get this message across to the rest of the team somehow. 

3.) That out of bounds call against us with 42 seconds left appeared to be incorrectly called. Although David Lee did smack the ball out of Stuckey's hands, it appeared as Stuckey tried to collect it (and failed to) just as the ball went out of bounds. I guess we can consider that to be a "hometown team" call.

4.) Jordan Hill is finally looking like something of a player. Although he certainly had some screwups in this game, his ability to play is obviously apparent; which was not so obvious to me since the Summer League. We need to find him more time to fine-tune his defensive positioning and make Jared Jefferies expendable via trade.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Agree,,,*

Hill looks like maybe he is ready to give us 20-25 minutes. If last night is an indication that he won't make a lot of defensive mistakes anymore, I can be happy with a front line of Hill, Lee, and Gallo. An interesting scenario is "what if" the 'Wolves get the #1? Wall would seem like the no brainer....which would make "you know who" seemingly expendable. Go Nets...

He would be so damn good with that front line....and they would be so damn good with him running the point.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Knicks on the skids again....????


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Agree,,,*



alphaorange said:


> Hill looks like maybe he is ready to give us 20-25 minutes. If last night is an indication that he won't make a lot of defensive mistakes anymore, I can be happy with a front line of Hill, Lee, and Gallo. An interesting scenario is "what if" the 'Wolves get the #1? Wall would seem like the no brainer....which would make "you know who" seemingly expendable. Go Nets...
> 
> He would be so damn good with that front line....and they would be so damn good with him running the point.


The problem is that "you know who" might still come with a hefty price. Considering the Wolves weakest positions are at the 2 and 3, I'm not sure if we could field a solid offer without compensating them with our core players. I doubt they'd be foolish enough to deal for Nate and don't really need Toney Douglas but those would be the only expendable players we have that could give us something on the open market.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Knicks on the skids again....????


Unfortunately it seems so...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Regarding Rubio,,*

IF the 'Wolves were to get Wall, I believe they would try to move Rubio. Of course they will want to get as much as they can but there is no history of a star PG from overseas. This can only be speculated and apparently some GMs agree or he would have been drafted and then moved. I happen to believe he would be great in an up tempo game but would be wasted in slow deliberate offenses that don't move the ball, They can only get what the market will give and despite Minny fans thinking he is worth a top three pick, I don't see it. To us maybe, but not most.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Regarding Rubio,,*



alphaorange said:


> IF the 'Wolves were to get Wall, I believe they would try to move Rubio. Of course they will want to get as much as they can but there is no history of a star PG from overseas. This can only be speculated and apparently some GMs agree or he would have been drafted and then moved. I happen to believe he would be great in an up tempo game but would be wasted in slow deliberate offenses that don't move the ball, They can only get what the market will give and despite Minny fans thinking he is worth a top three pick, I don't see it. To us maybe, but not most.


True and I wouldn't mind moving Wilson Chandler and Douglas for him when I think about it. We obviously would need a replacement 2 guard but I guess Larry Hughes is still useful stop-gap.

...And not to be a stickler but Tony Parker is definitely a player from overseas that can be considered a star PG.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Regarding Rubio,,*



TwinkieFoot said:


> True and I wouldn't mind moving Wilson Chandler and Douglas for him when I think about it. We obviously would need a replacement 2 guard but I guess Larry Hughes is still useful stop-gap.
> 
> ...And not to be a stickler but Tony Parker is definitely a player from overseas that can be considered a star PG.


Steve Nash is from South Africa. He has two M.V.P. trophies.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Regarding Rubio,,*



urwhatueati8god said:


> Steve Nash is from South Africa. He has two M.V.P. trophies.


But wasn't he raised in Canada pretty much his entire life? I mean, lets be honest, Canada is basically America Jr, lol. And Nash also fine-tuned his basketball skills at college here in the U.S.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*True about Parker*

Nash played all his major ball in the US, as Twinkie said.


----------

